# T3 - Female



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi,

I have a female friend who is looking to use T3, I have not really used them too much myself but I have manage to get hold of some for her.

Does anyone know what would be a suitable dosage for her? Would this be different to the male dosage? She is 5"5 and 24 yrs old not too sure about her weight probs around 60kg

Thanks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@MissMartinez

I think you have used T-3 in the past?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Nah I don't use it. Tried once briefly, yrs ago. Strength plummeted.
> 
> i don't really use fat burners as they all have a side that limits my performance in the gym. Exception the time I tried ultraburn for a while.


 My mistake, just seen you quote on a few threads about clen before.......

Any ideas on who can help the OP? I wouldn't have a fu**ing clue.

I know average clen doses for women are around 80mcg if that helps @interlekt, probably not though.......


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> T3 can work but you have to get the balance right as with any drug too much will give you adverse effects it worked for me pre comp the key is imo introduce it when you stall your losses


 What doses would you say for a woman though for the OP?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Would need stats to try give advice on that bud but I'd say small ie less than half a tab as I did half up to a full and I ain't small people try rely on drugs too much do the hard work first :thumb I don't know what keeks does but she clearly knows how to shred


 @interlekthere you go.

@Keeks any help with this one?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I do use T3 for comp prep, but wouldn't jump straight on to it if she hasn't stalled with weight loss.

Diet and cardio first, then when things stall, maybe then but for some it can mess with their metabolism afterwards.

I use 25mg per day. I'm 5ft 2, and now weighing approx 52.5kg if that helps.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

interlekt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a female friend who is looking to use T3, I have not really used them too much myself but I have manage to get hold of some for her.
> 
> ...


 She should exhaust the diet and cardio avenue first before adding T3. 25mcg is fine with a maximum of 50mcg.

She will rebound therefore I would leave it for as long as possible before starting T3.

Is she assisted? If natural then muscle loss should also be considered.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

DC1 said:


> She should exhaust the diet and cardio avenue first before adding T3. 25mcg is fine with a maximum of 50mcg.
> 
> She will rebound therefore I would leave it for as long as possible before starting T3.
> 
> Is she assisted? If natural then muscle loss should also be considered.


 She just wants to lose weight so I have told her take 25mcg and increase by 1/2 if needed


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

In short... depends what else she's running and how much. If unassisted, and dieting (aka in a deficit) I personally wouldn't touch it with a bargepole.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The rules are the same for females as they are for males  25mcg is pretty much a replacement dose so she won't really notice much from it, 50mcg is a happy medium for a fair boost in TDEE and mild side effects if any.

Does she have her diet down or is she likely to pile it all back on afterwards? Does she know how to come off properly? @interlekt


----------

